
Kong Launches AI/ML Features to Automate Microservices Management at Scale - mikejulietbravo
https://konghq.com/blog/kong-brain-and-kong-immunity-released/
======
z-z-z-z
Do Kong Brain and Kong Immunity work together or are they separate services?
Can I get one without the other?

~~~
mikejulietbravo
They are two separate products that work together as part of an end-to-end
solution. You don't need to get both, but obviously using both would yield the
greatest benefits.

------
nfl90
when will these be fully released?

~~~
mikejulietbravo
We don't have a definitive timeline for making these generally available.
We're going to make sure that anything we make GA has been fully battle
tested.

